# Megasquirt. Use EDIS or else?



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

I am new to MS, I have read a lot....but still lot ahead.

I bought a MS II PCB 3.57 from DIYauto tune...including harness , sensors, etc.

From what I read, EDIS should be the easiest to go wasted spark...but...I don´t like the idea of using old coils and vr..and electronics...

So, I have some very newbie questions:

a) How difficult it is to use (wired, install?) the BIP373 for direct coil control?

b) Can I use the coil DIY sells (IGN-4 Four-Tower Coil Pack) and control it directly from MS? Do I need only 1 BIP373? 

c) which VR sensor would you recommend? 

d) The 36-1 trigger wheel will work this the above combination?

Thanks for the help...

Luis R.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

MancusoGTI8v said:


> I am new to MS, I have read a lot....but still lot ahead.
> 
> I bought a MS II PCB 3.57 from DIYauto tune...including harness , sensors, etc.
> 
> ...


a) kind of a pain to solder in BIPs on a V3.57 board. setting them up is easy.

b) yes but with 2 BIPs

c) I like using one from a 4.0L SOHC Ford Exploder.... cheap, reliable and easy to find and mount 

d) yes 

What car/motor combo will this be used for? Because if it's an ABA or VR6 or newer you have a 60-2 tooth trigger wheel and VR sensor from the factory that will work just fine.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

thanks for the quick reply.

It is a 16v 9A engine. I am replacing an old CIS K injection.

a) I have no trouble soldering. I know VR signal comes into DB37 pin 24. But how do i "cable" for the coil?

b) Ok. Need to buy another BIP.

c) looked into ford VR, there are several (around $30) What`s the difference between 2 and 3 terminal VRs

Asking questions because in Costa Rica there are not that many MS savy and some parts in december are not that easy to come by rapidly...

Thanks!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2 terminal vr's just have either no shield, or use a non-shielded return signal (ground). 

I can see the appeal of EDIS with a 3.57 as you don't have to do any real board mods, but I would go the vr trigger/direct spark route given a choice.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

Well, as Paul says... It is very tempting to do EDIS, but I don´t like the idea of the EDIS electronics in between....

So I went and bought a 36-1 wheel from triggerwheels, their suggested VR (i think from Ford-new) and going to buy the extra BIP and the coil from DIY... I have ---some---- idea of how to set it up..and my 3 week vacations are drawing nearer....

Any help or schematics or just pointing me to more "read this" will be appreciated.

LR


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

Does anybody have a photo of how to set up (solder) the BIP373 to the V3.57 board and how to wire output to the coil...

thanks 

LR


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

MancusoGTI8v said:


> Does anybody have a photo of how to set up (solder) the BIP373 to the V3.57 board and how to wire output to the coil...
> 
> thanks
> 
> LR


http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/using_bosch_bip373s_with_megasquirt.htm


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I used EDIS on my 76 Rabbit. Use stuff from a 1995 Escort 8v. The parts are cheap new and wiring it up is about 4 wires. Mounted the trigger wheel might be the hardest part. I have done a couple on VW motors


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the answers and help... 

Well my MS II arrived...it is wired this way...I have been studying it just to get familiar with the codes.. 










As per the instructions..on DIYAutotune.. 

1) Jumper IGBTOUT to IGN to send to IGBT ignition coil driver signal out of pin 36 on the DB37. (not needed on a V3.57) 

I don`t need to do this since I have a V3.57 

2) Cut out R57 if fitted on a V3.0 (This won't be there on my units, though.). 

I don`t need to do this since I have a V.37 

3) Our assembled V3.57 boards, if not fitted for direct coil control, will have a jumper from JS10 to the center hole of Q16. Remove the jumper. 

There is a jumper from JS10 to center hole of Q16. I REMOVE JUMPER. Center hole of Q16 is PIN 36 on DB37. 

Now I build 2 assemblies using the 330 omhs resistors. 

I solder 1 assembly to PIN 7 U1 to left leg of first BIP373 (spark A). 
I solder 1 assembly to PIN 8 U1 to left leg of second BIP373 (spark b) 










Now I jumper center pin of first BIP to center hole of q16 (which is pin 36 of DB37) 
I remove existing jumper of IAC2B to JS3. Now I jumper center pin of second BIP to IAC2B. (which is pin 31 of DB37) 

I join right pin of both BIP373 together then to ground. 

Questions: 

The above is correct? or sounds correct? 
Can I solder, instead of U1 pins, the corresponding pins of PCB underside? 
Can I use, the Db15 pins as output to coil? PADS 6-17 I read that they are too weak to manage voltage to coils.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

Of the technical guys..can someone verify that what I wrote is correct...

Thanks..

LR


----------

